# Just a collection of pictures



## dakuda (Sep 30, 2006)

I am bored tonight.  I thought that I would post up the pictures that I ahve been taking to remember the hell- I mean experience of fixing the joint up. 

Everytime I take two steps forward, I take one back so it has been slower then I hoped.  But it is getting there.  I am just trying to get it to where I feel comfortable moving in, then I will attack all of the little things as time allows.

http://www.dakuda.com/house


----------



## Square Eye (Oct 1, 2006)

Cool!

Feel free to post like that anytime you get bored!


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 1, 2006)

I bet chicks will dig those orange counter tops.


----------



## Square Eye (Oct 1, 2006)

I was married to a redhead... 
She would have loved them


----------



## dakuda (Oct 1, 2006)

TxBuilder said:
			
		

> I bet chicks will dig those orange counter tops.



They def do.  However, I m replacing those soon.


----------

